# TRU=SPOKES ARE BACK



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

WWW.TRUESPOKE.NET



















http://www.truespoke.net/Truespokesizes.html

FROM THE WEB SITE
Frequently asked questions 
Q) When will I be able to purchase the new Truespoke wheels? 
A) We expect to have them available by February of 2008. 
Q) Where will I be able to purchase the new Truespokes? 
A) You may purchase them through our dealers or factory direct. 
Q) Have prices been set yet for the wheels with hub caps? 
A) The expected prices will be $1,599.95 for a set of four 15 X 7 Truespoke wire wheels with chrome steel spokes or $1,995.95 for the same wheels with stainless steel spokes and nipples. 
Q) Are the wheels exactly the same as the original Truespokes? 
A) Yes, in appearance but structurally, the wheels are much stronger and will have "direct-bolt" patterns instead of the multi-lug pattern. We expect our customers to have a much better riding wheel. 
Q) Will Truespoke offer front wheel drive wheels and the Tru-Classic and Tru-Ray wheels? 
A) Yes, eventually. The Classic style was the most popular Truespoke wheel offered. Once this style is on the market, we will next turn to the other amazing styles of wheels that were originally offered by


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

they are only 15x7? i hope they come out with some 13s soon


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

:uh: blah ... now every idiot is gonna roll these, no point in havin a OG set if repops are a dime a dozen


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

I guess you missed the other post on these thats 40 deep now...


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

This was their display yesterday at the Roadster Show in Pomona. That's a 13 x 7 Reverse next to me.


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

1600-2000 a set. not everybody is gonna be rollin em. i think its a good thing they brought em back.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Jan 26 2008, 03:23 PM~9790616
> *:uh:  blah ... now every idiot is gonna roll these, no point in havin a OG set if repops are a dime a dozen
> *


i was at the show this week end aswell and they do not look like the og's! there are alot of differences, the dish, the hub, and the spokes are shorter! they might look the same at first glance but they don't look like my OG's!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 28 2008, 01:30 PM~9803802
> *i was at the show this week end aswell and they do not look like the og's! there are alot of differences, the dish, the hub, and the spokes are shorter! they might look the same at first glance but they don't look like my OG's!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Lots of differences, compare before you buy!... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Piss on the new school fakes.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 28 2008, 05:08 PM~9806141
> *Piss on the new school fakes.
> *


X2 :guns:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:21 PM~9789917
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This picture is of REAL OG TRU-SPOKES, not the new fake ones!


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 28 2008, 07:13 PM~9806738
> *This picture is of REAL OG TRU-SPOKES, not the new fake ones!
> *


HE RIGHT AN KNOWS HIS TRUS


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Fifty8_@Jan 28 2008, 09:12 PM~9808994
> *HE RIGHT AN KNOWS HIS TRUS
> *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

I showed my dad that they were re-issuing tru spokes and he got excited but then it remembered him about when they stole his set back in the 80's off his 74 monte carlo he had the tru classics 15x7 reversals, they were about 2G's back in 80's!!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

dailyridden said:


> I showed my dad that they were re-issuing tru spokes and he got excited but then it remembered him about when they stole his set back in the 80's off his 74 monte carlo he had the tru classics 15x7 reversals, they were about 2G's back in 80's!!!!!!


same price today 2k


----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO (May 24, 2011)

there any 14 by 7z??


----------

